# Brendon Hill stud- its without doubt.



## kateD (25 November 2007)

hi guys just wanted some views on this stud and stallions , im thinking of going down to have a look, im particually intrested in the stallion 'its without doubt' he seems to of bred some very nice eventers and his pedigree is intresting - his Dam was Priceless' full sister! Anyone had a horse by him?x


----------



## Bounty (25 November 2007)

I went to view him when I was searching for a stallion, he really was lovely


----------



## LEC (25 November 2007)

He is a local stallion to me so an awful lot of his progeny around. For me they do not say 'Wow'. They are ok but not great. Doubtless William one of his sons who went 4* is down the road as well and again he is ok but nothing special.


----------



## machannah (25 November 2007)

Ive got one!! And would have another if I ever had the chance! Superb horse (and yes i am biased!) Got my mare as a 4yr old and shes 16 now, and about to have her 2nd foal

Bit of a hot head, chestnut mare, only turned out to be 15.1h, but graded Intermediate and went 2*, won BSJA, Dressage etc

Got tons of pics, if you want a look i can email over


----------



## magic104 (25 November 2007)

Would a competition horse ie Eventer or SJ really need the wow factor?  Plenty of top competition horses lack wow to look at, but have wow in performance.  Is this not more important in a show or dressage horse?


----------



## kateD (25 November 2007)

machannah, I'd love to have a look at some of your pics that would be really helpful! i will pm you my email address. Do you know what sized mare ures was out of? Mine is 15.3hh (eventer) and I'd like to add a bit of height to her- as i'm 5'11 and would like to keep foalie for myself if all goes to plan!


----------



## machannah (25 November 2007)

She was out of a 16.1 mare, no idea why she ended up small as everything else I have seen by him is huge in comparison. Think its a bit of an odd one off! 

And i would say she has the wow factor, she really is a mini horse! 

How is your mare bred?


----------



## kateD (25 November 2007)

Thats odd shes ended up so small- still sounds like her size hasnt held her back!! My mares a bit of a mix really- Shes by Grannex whose a WB gradeA stallion and her dams an idxtb of unknown breeding, shes evented int/cic 2*- buts had most of this season off through various little injuries- so im thinking a good break might do her good! Who is your mare in foal too?


----------



## machannah (25 November 2007)

Not at all, just wish she hadnt got injured when she did. After the 2* the aim was to go Adv following spring and get to Blenheim. Sh*t happens tho!

First foal was by Masterpiece and she is in foal to Mill Law this time round


----------



## volatis (25 November 2007)

I actually liked him the best of their stallions. He's had offspring at the highest levels eventing and produced GP dressage horses. There was a lot to like about him but he was quite a substantial boy for so much TB blood and I felt he was the wrong stamp for my big mare. On the right mare I think he's very decent


----------



## pocomoto (25 November 2007)

Anyone have any opinions on Tinsley Faerie Legend  who stands there also, no pics of him standing so hard to judge him at mo.


----------



## LEC (26 November 2007)

I think everything I have seen has come out of a very ordinary mare - he has been used an awful lot round here!

I still do not like his feet and this matches up in how sound I think his stock are.


----------



## burtie (26 November 2007)

Our yard manager has one of his sons and he is lovely, with great expressive paces and a very nice horse. He can be quite an exciting ride though!


----------



## reynold (26 November 2007)

I had one of his sons - nope - not a wow look at me (except to the biased eyes of his doting owner) but boy could he perform !!! Lovely loving character and bred out of an 'ordinary' mare.

IWD is a favourite of mine but I havent' got a mare to use him with.
Again - exciting ride until my boy was about  6 and then he calmed down and grew up and was very sensible if lively.


----------



## kateD (26 November 2007)

I really like the look of him, and like magic said i dont think you necessarily need that wow factor in eventing- I'd be more than happy with a 4star horse like doubtless William- with no 'wow' factor about it! I just think IWD is so well bred from proven eventing lines- and this will be my mares first foal so i want to use a proven stallion- 7/8th or full tb. Theres not alot else that matches upto him so far!


----------

